# Replace knobbly tires with slicks



## Steve H (1 May 2010)

I'm currently riding a mountain bike with big, thick, knobbly tyres (26 x 2.35). I'm doing most of my riding on the roads at the moment, so think I'd like to replace the tyres and tubes with thinner ones to be able to go a bit faster.

Are there any limits on the size of tyre I can choose to ensure it is still safely held on the wheel? I can't find any information on the wheels of the bike. My bike is a Carrerra Vulcan if that helps.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Globalti (1 May 2010)

No limit, any tyre sized 26" will fit although there are always minor variations, meaning that some tyres are easy to fit and others can be a nightmare. New tyres are always squeaky clean and sticky so when you get your new tyres, sprinkle the beads with talc, which is the best dry lubricant for rubber. This will help you fit them.

Go for a slick or an all-terrain tyre with a narrow central ridge in about 1.6 size. If you go for something smooth and pump it up to the maximum pressure shown on the sidewall you'll be amazed at the difference in speed and probably quite annoyed at all the energy you've been wasting pushing those fat knobblies! All that buzzing noise is the sound of those knobbles squashing around and wasting your energy. Even if you didn't fancy slick and you went from a 2.35" knobbly to a 1.8" knobbly like a Panaracer Fire XC Pro you'd find a big difference and in some conditions a narrow tyre is better off road because the higher ground pressure means it digs down into a soft surface to find grip. 

If you're getting serious about cycling, a track pump is a fantastic investment as it has a gauge and enables you to achieve much higher pressures than a simple hand pump. Have a look a the Topeak Joe Blow, these are very good. Don't make the mistake of buying an MTB-specific track pump because the barrel will be fatter and if you ever go over to road riding you'll find it very difficult to pump up a road tyre to 100-120 lbs


----------



## cyberknight (1 May 2010)

According to the specs on the halfords website you can run 26x1.5s .

it all depends on the width of your rims.

I can recommend schwable city jets as a cheap ,kevlar lined slick tyre as i use them on my subway 1 and although they are not the most anti p**nt**e tyre out there i have only had 2 in 2 years and a lot of people here recommend them.


----------



## Steve Austin (1 May 2010)

You'll need thinner inner tubes as well.

You can usually go to about 26x1.0, unless you got silly wide rims.
26x1.5 is a good width, and still gives some cushioning


----------



## Globalti (1 May 2010)

Agreed but don't be blinded by those treads! I really don't believe a slick road tyre needs treads to disperse water as the contact patch is so narrow that it will cut through any surface water. It's not a car tyre several inches wide that needs grooves to allow water to escape at 60 mph or more. I used to have some Continental slicks on my MTB and they were ultra-fast and fine in dry or wet conditions, the rubber was pretty grippy.


----------



## Steve H (1 May 2010)

Thanks for the advice - very clear.



cyberknight said:


> I can recommend schwable city jets as a cheap ,kevlar lined slick tyre as i use them on my subway 1 and although they are not the most anti p**nt**e tyre out there i have only had 2 in 2 years and a lot of people here recommend them.



I've had a quick look at the Schwable City Jets on Wiggle. The only ones available have a Presta valve rather than the Car Type valve that I have on my current tyres. Are wheels valve specific or can I put either type on them?


----------



## Globalti (1 May 2010)

If it bothers you, you can get a little plastic collar for using Presta valves in a Schraeder rim.


----------



## cyberknight (1 May 2010)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=24629

have same size i run 26x 1.5 they came with a car valve.

not sure what valve they are ..

And its the inner tube that has the valve not the tyre,admitttadly you cant use the inner tubes.
and ebay 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-PAIR-SCHW...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item483a6056d1

inner tube

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Kenda-MTB-Inn...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item4a9769f850


----------



## Gareth (1 May 2010)

The 26 x 1.9 conti Town & Country tyres I have on my old MTB have now done in excess of 17,000 miles and are almost 14 years old and still going strong with no issues.

I also have 26 x 1.5 Schwable City Jets on both my second MTB and my partners knock about bike, both have done around 4000 miles in the last 12 months without a problem. My utility trailer also has 16 X 1.9 City jets fitted, and are the best tyres that I have ever used on a trailer; having completed around 2000 miles in about 18 months, again with no issues.


----------



## Steve H (1 May 2010)

Thanks Cyberknight - I've now placed the order.

Looking forward to receiving, fitting and riding a bit faster!


----------



## Helly79 (1 May 2010)

I put schwable city jet on my carerra fury mountain bike at the beginning of the week they are perfect!


----------



## 2Loose (1 May 2010)

Steve H said:


> I've had a quick look at the Schwable City Jets on Wiggle. The only ones available have a Presta valve rather than the Car Type valve that I have on my current tyres. Are wheels valve specific or can I put either type on them?



Tyres do not have valves, the tubes do, which are seperate from the tyre. Pick any tyre you like as long as it is 26 inch in diameter, then pick a tube to suit the tyre - any narrower than 1.5 inches will need a a narrower tube to go with it.


----------



## Steve H (2 May 2010)

How much of a pain is it swapping between the two?

I want to put the thinner, slicker tyres on to ride more on the road. Although I have a mate who likes to go off-road every other weekend. I'd probably want the knobblies on for this. Is it a real pain to regular switch tubes and tyres for these different types of riding?

I know the easy answer here is to buy a road bike as well and I probably will do this eventually, but at the moment the cash flow (and the wife!) won't allow it.


----------



## cyberknight (2 May 2010)

Tyres with practice maybe 10 mins per Tyre i think i reckon.

Or you could buy a spare set of wheels , you could run into difficulty with chain/casstte wear mismatch though when swapping wheels.

I used the "must have winter/back up bike " to convince the wife i needed a raod bike for summer .................
I do commute every day so worked out even after allowing for spares i save £700 a year in petrol .


----------



## biggs682 (2 May 2010)

you will find a big differance , i have used city jets for aprox 2 months daily commute


----------



## kewb (2 May 2010)

Steve H said:


> How much of a pain is it swapping between the two?
> 
> I want to put the thinner, slicker tyres on to ride more on the road. Although I have a mate who likes to go off-road every other weekend. I'd probably want the knobblies on for this. Is it a real pain to regular switch tubes and tyres for these different types of riding?
> 
> I know the easy answer here is to buy a road bike as well and I probably will do this eventually, but at the moment the cash flow (and the wife!) won't allow it.



its not a pain i can swap mine with bare hands i know some find tyre levers easier but honestly its not a problem ive came across ,
use the same tubes for both tyres no probs ,
feels strange pumping them to 80psi nearly double that of knobblies but have faith its all good .
you can go down the spare wheels route but it can be expensive as you will need a rear cassette and discs if required simpler to just swap tyres imho .


----------



## cyberknight (3 May 2010)

Mine were wire bead so i found them tougher than folding tyres, i have gotten a bit faster lately what with 4 fairy visits in 1 week on my roady leading to buying better tyres for that.

As well as cassette would you have to change the chain as well as it would wear along with the cassette? or would it not matter as your using the wheels together and the the cassettes would both be linked to the chain wear together?


----------



## Steve H (8 May 2010)

Schwable City Jets have now arrived. I fitted them tonight - took about 25 mins in total and I've not got sore thumbs from pushing on the rubber to get them on the rims.

Looking forward to riding them tomorrow. Picked out a nice 25 miler.


----------



## AndyCarolan (8 May 2010)

I put some Schwalbe City Jets on mine earlier in the week. Only been out on them a couple of times so far for short trips. I also fitted a pair of conti 1.5 tubes as the existing ones were HUGEEEEEE. The ride is a bit more er firm, but theyre a lot better for road trips for sure.


----------



## Matthames (9 May 2010)

Steve H said:


> How much of a pain is it swapping between the two?
> 
> I want to put the thinner, slicker tyres on to ride more on the road. Although I have a mate who likes to go off-road every other weekend. I'd probably want the knobblies on for this. Is it a real pain to regular switch tubes and tyres for these different types of riding?
> 
> I know the easy answer here is to buy a road bike as well and I probably will do this eventually, but at the moment the cash flow (and the wife!) won't allow it.



Swapping tyres is not that much of a pain. If you are going to be regularly swapping though, it would be a good idea to invest in a track pump if you haven't already got one.


----------



## cyberknight (9 May 2010)

And we all learn stuff everyday.

For close to 2 years i have been deflating tyres to get them past a v -brake not realizing you can take the cable out of the brake to get tyre in and out .
Admittedly i normally ride the roadie now and i know about the lever on those brakes so at least i am not a complete n00b ....


----------



## Davidc (9 May 2010)

Track pumps are good if you regularly change tyres - I use a Halfords 12v electric one to do anything up to 90 psi and that's even easier. Some people say you shouldn't, but I haven't had any problems in the 45 years I've been using an electric pump!

You should find that if you're swapping the tyres frequently they will become easier to get on and off. The first fitting is always the worst by far.


----------



## Steve H (9 May 2010)

Matthames said:


> Swapping tyres is not that much of a pain. If you are going to be regularly swapping though, it would be a good idea to invest in a track pump if you haven't already got one.



Thanks - yes I've got a Track Pump. There a revelation. Very easy and very quick!

Well I did the first run out on them today. They are great. They seem faster and more free-flowing on the flat and downhills. Not sure they make that much difference on the climbs (still a slog!)

Thanks for all the advice - one satisfied cyclist. We'll now see what happens when my mates come round next weekend and want to go off-roading. I'll see how long it takes to whip them off and get the knobblies back on again.


----------



## kewb (10 May 2010)

Steve H said:


> Thanks - yes I've got a Track Pump. There a revelation. Very easy and very quick!
> 
> Well I did the first run out on them today. They are great. They seem faster and more free-flowing on the flat and downhills. Not sure they make that much difference on the climbs (still a slog!)
> 
> Thanks for all the advice - one satisfied cyclist. We'll now see what happens when my mates come round next weekend and want to go off-roading. I'll see how long it takes to whip them off and get the knobblies back on again.



wait until they decide on a road ride and your cruising at 18mph


----------



## Crankarm (10 May 2010)

Conti Travel Contacts have a smooth central band like a slick with nobbles on the outside. Conti sell them with tubes and guarantee to replace the tyre/tube if you get a flat in the first year. Can't be bad. They are about £22 a tyre (includes tube). They have pretty good reviews on CRC and Wiggle. Just a suggestion if you want a tyre that can roll easily for road use and still give reasonable grip off road. I think Halfords do them as well. They are 1.6 or 1.75 width IIRC.

HTH.


----------



## Crankarm (10 May 2010)

kewb said:


> wait until they decide on a road ride and *you're *cruising at 18 _*27*_mph


----------



## Debian (12 May 2010)

cyberknight said:


> And we all learn stuff everyday.
> 
> For close to 2 years i have been deflating tyres to get them past a v -brake not realizing you can take the cable out of the brake to get tyre in and out .
> Admittedly i normally ride the roadie now and i know about the lever on those brakes so at least i am not a complete n00b ....



I put Big Apples on my v-brake equipped MTB. Excellent tyre until I found out that, even unclipping the cable doesn't give me enough room to take the wheel off. I have to deflate the tyre or take the brake blocks off


----------



## deccoo (13 May 2010)

Crankarm said:


> Conti Travel Contacts have a smooth central band like a slick with nobbles on the outside. Conti sell them with tubes and guarantee to replace the tyre/tube if you get a flat in the first year. Can't be bad. They are about £22 a tyre (includes tube). They have pretty good reviews on CRC and Wiggle. Just a suggestion if you want a tyre that can roll easily for road use and still give reasonable grip off road. I think Halfords do them as well. They are 1.6 or 1.75 width IIRC.
> 
> HTH.



+1 Have a set on my MTB and have been a revelation since moving from knobblies!

Did have a quite an epic fail when I got home with the first set... a pair of 28s! Oops!


----------

